# Sink Cutting Board



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right Forum for this question. But I figure some other woman has had to been driven crazy by the cutting board constantly falling into the sink? At least mine does. We have a 210RS 2011. And everytime I set anything on that thing it falls right into the sink along with everything on it. Well okay not Every-time. But just about. Any one out there had this problem and solved it? I'd love to hear all about it. Thanks in advance. 
Happy travels, Danni


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We measured sink...headed off to local Kitchen Store and found a real cutting board that rests in the sinks groves....works great!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We have a few stripes of rubber sheet that are designed to be used for making rugs stay in place (actually left overs from the piece we purchased for the entry rug. And they work great draped along the edge of the sink. Just wash and rinse with your dishes and hang dry and it is good as new if you spill something on it.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

You could also add matching wood strips on the bottom of the current cutting board so it will nest into the sink and not slide.
We purchase a separate cutting board and put feet on it so it stays put on the stove top (don't have the sink cutting board). This works well to provide additional counter space.

bbwb


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 w/Oregon_camper. First we bought a board that fits.

Then we replaced the board with one of those white hard plastic types. They clean easier, and if you have to cut one to fit, the cut doesn't show anywhere nearly as it shows when you cut the edge of finished wood.

And when the plastic got all chewed up after 2 years of knife work, we just tossed it out and bought another at Wal-Mart. They are very inexpensive, but admittedly don't look as elegant as real wood.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

bbwb said:


> You could also add matching wood strips on the bottom of the current cutting board so it will nest into the sink and not slide.
> We purchase a separate cutting board and put feet on it so it stays put on the stove top (don't have the sink cutting board ). This works well to provide additional counter space.
> 
> bbwb


We also purchased a cutting board for the stove. For some reason there were no cutting boards for the 2008 21RS when new (Guess not for the 23RS too).


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

I never use the one that came with the sink. I just use it to keep the sink covered and protected. However, I do have one of those white hard "plastic" type with a mat on the bottom that I got from the RV place which allows it to ride on the stove top. It never slides off. Perfect, in my view.

The wooden one across the sinks looks awesome by the way!


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

Well thank you all so much. I'm going to look for a wood one. I like the way it looks and it's nice and sturdy. Thanks again.


----------



## chrisdon (Aug 19, 2011)

We have a 2007 21RS; back then they still had the molded counter tops with the sink covers that fit right into the grooves in the top of the sink. It's not strong enough to be a cutting board but I love it. It looks nice and neat and the covers never move. I wish they wouldn't have changed the design, if we ever decide to get a newer model, I just know I'm going to miss the molded counters / sinks terribly.


----------



## Smuz (Jan 17, 2014)

[quote name='Oregon_Camper' date='11 August 2011 - 12:21 AM' timestamp='1313040068' post='414076']
We measured sink...headed off to local?

I see by this picture that you have the angled upper and lower cupboards. My camper has them, too. How did you customize the upper and lower cupboards to use the hard-to-reach interiors? I'm having a tough time with this.


----------

